# GT tires question 1992 dyno detour



## 1937Zenith (Sep 16, 2021)

Just picked up this 1992 dyno detour. Trying to figure out what era GT tires belong on this bike? I believe it’s supposed to have the older tread 1.75” tires but just trying to confirm. Does anyone know what was the transition year where the letter font and size changed? I attached a photo of the ones I think belong. Thanks for any help


----------



## sworley (Sep 17, 2021)

Nice bike! I think you can put on whichever you prefer and be fine. Some go by preference, they like how the bigger tires fill out more. I really wouldn't be too concerned about which is "correct" on this bike. I had a high dollar '87 GT Pro Performer last year and the consensus then was to put whatever on it. I went with some really nice Panaracer HP406s: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254401231955?campid=5335809022

GT recently re-issued some of their heritage tires, pretty cool! Though supply has been spotty or else I would've got some LP5s. Check em out here: https://www.gtbicycles.com/usa_en/goods-gear/bike-parts-components/tires

If you didn't like my answer, you might try over here. Nice guys and knowledgable!: https://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewforum.php?id=25

Have fun!


----------



## sworley (Sep 17, 2021)

One more thought - you could try looking for 1992 Dyno catalog scans.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 17, 2021)

92 GT catalog shows tan wall GT LP5 tires. Originals are going to be hard to find but the repop tires are pretty nice and ride well.


----------



## 1937Zenith (Sep 17, 2021)

sworley said:


> Nice bike! I think you can put on whichever you prefer and be fine. Some go by preference, they like how the bigger tires fill out more. I really wouldn't be too concerned about which is "correct" on this bike. I had a high dollar '87 GT Pro Performer last year and the consensus then was to put whatever on it. I went with some really nice Panaracer HP406s: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254401231955?campid=5335809022
> 
> GT recently re-issued some of their heritage tires, pretty cool! Though supply has been spotty or else I would've got some LP5s. Check em out here: https://www.gtbicycles.com/usa_en/goods-gear/bike-parts-components/tires
> 
> ...





sworley said:


> One more thought - you could try looking for 1992 Dyno catalog scans.



Perfect thanks for the info! That performer you had was gorgeous! Was that original paint? I had an 88 pro performer I sold a few years back before these bikes shot up in price. Kinda wish I held onto it now haha. It was far from perfect but was all original even had the GT block letter stamped chain


----------



## 1937Zenith (Sep 17, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> 92 GT catalog shows tan wall GT LP5 tires. Originals are going to be hard to find but the repop tires are pretty nice and ride well.
> 
> View attachment 1480031



Thank you exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## sworley (Sep 17, 2021)

Yeah, original paint. I kinda wished I held onto it, too! I'll likely never find another one around here...

Here's the thread on it if you're inclined: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1987-gt-pro-performer.173111/


----------



## sworley (Sep 17, 2021)

Wow, here's a steal! Jump on these! https://bmxmuseum.com/forsale/474345


----------



## 1937Zenith (Sep 17, 2021)

sworley said:


> Yeah, original paint. I kinda wished I held onto it, too! I'll likely never find another one around here...
> 
> Here's the thread on it if you're inclined: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1987-gt-pro-performer.173111/



Very cool. Amazed how well those mags came out! Hope you at least got a good price for it


----------



## carbon8 (Sep 21, 2021)

Those original gen 2 tires for your Dyno were released around '87 in 1.75 and 2.0 sizes in black or tanwall and were offered in MX or freestyle version. These tires have 1 smaller gt wing logo on them.
The gen 1 version were skinwall and same specs as the gen 2 but had 2 larger GT wing logos on them and these were made in '83-'84.


----------

